# My budgie poop is weird



## misu (Nov 4, 2021)

So I got a budgie from the pet store like a month ago, she is like 6 months old i can't really know. She is pooping red, like blood. In my city i couldn't find a bird vet, so I need some help fast please.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

How sure are you that this is actually blood, the color of droppings can be influenced by what the birds eats, has she been eating anything that could discolor the poop? Have you used this link to look for an avian vet https://www.aav.org/search/custom.asp?id=1803, if you cannot locate one look online for an exotic vet.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That does look like blood from the way it is smeared on the ladder.

Have you done everything possible to contact an Avian Vet, an Exotic Pet Veterinarian or a Zoo for professional assistance?*
*Association of Avian Veterinarians*
*
Call +40 31 414 3567 Dr. Macinic Mihai for assistance in finding a vet that can help you.
Strada Vatra Luminoasă 108, București 021919, Romania 

You can also try calling the following for advice and assistance:

Speed Vet*

*0730 608 608*
*0371 306 308*
*[email protected]*
*Str. Cobadin, nr: 4A, sector 5, Bucuresti (Atentie! se intra din Dumbrava Noua)*

*Let us know what you find out and good luck! 💜*


----------



## misu (Nov 4, 2021)

Thanks for some vet numbers and so, I found out she ate some red small wool and it's just diarrhea, but I will continue being very careful and acting fast if I see something. <3


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Dangers of fabric ingestion *
*
You to remove any yarn, thread or fabrics from her cage. Ingestion of fabric can cause crop impaction. *


----------

